# Its my 1 Year GTA aniversery



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea Ive been here 1 whole year. I think that deserves a new tank lol Kidding aside Id like to thank all you guys for all your advice. If it wasnt for you guys on here I know I would have made alot more mistakes then I have. Lucky I found this forum just after I got back into fish after 30 years so much had changed. Thanks again Pat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yAAaayyy!! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

happy aniversary, and get two new tanks, or one 250gallon


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> happy aniversary, and get two new tanks, or one 250gallon


ohhh that sounds good iam sneaking in another 20 gal this weekend dont think I can sneak in 250 lol.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats pat. Efrem's quite proud of you.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Pat! Hmmm I think you should get a new tank for sure, 10 gallons for each month at the very least.  I always enjoy reading your posts and you are always so kind and patient with others.  Now about that new tank!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy Anniversary! And yes, go treat yourself to a monster tank!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone Iam never going to live that down Iam Gunnerx


----------

